# Compra de EM..



## AndréFrade (18 Jul 2011 às 14:44)

Vou comprar outra estação meteorológica.Agora qual..

Esta é boa ?

http://www.solotecnologia.com/estacion-meteorologica-35-1077-tfa.html


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Jul 2011 às 14:58)

Porque não poupas pra uma Davis Vue ? 

Isso pra mim é lixo, daqui a 2 anos vais ter que comprar outra estação ou ainda menos. Já pra não falar do rs deficiente que contem logo terás que fazer ajustes por assim as temperaturas não são de certeza fiáveis.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (18 Jul 2011 às 15:03)

Mário Barros disse:


> Isso pra mim é lixo



A Moody's chegou ao MeteoPT. 

De qualquer forma, sim, dinheiro bem empregue é sem dúvida numa Davis. Uma excelente reputação e qualidade, rigor nas medições e durabilidade são os fortes da marca. Vale a pena pagar um pouco mais pela qualidade bastante superior.


----------



## AndréFrade (18 Jul 2011 às 15:05)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> A Moody's chegou ao MeteoPT.
> 
> De qualquer forma, sim, dinheiro bem empregue é sem dúvida numa Davis. Uma excelente reputação e qualidade, rigor nas medições e durabilidade são os fortes da marca. Vale a pena pagar um pouco mais pela qualidade bastante superior.



Gostava de saber preços e se existe PCE´S em Portugal á venda.


----------



## Mjhb (18 Jul 2011 às 15:10)

AndréFrade disse:


> Gostava de saber preços e se existe PCE´S em Portugal á venda.



Sim, há revendedores, mas isso tens que ser tu a procurar. Não sei porque estás a criar outro novo tópico sobre um assunto tão antigo que já ocupa muitos tópicos neste fórum. Um conselho, se conseguires, espera como eu estou a fazer, a ver se dá para melhor. No meu caso, só vai dar para melhor se esperar uns 3 anos.

Essa estação é mesmo lixo, porque chega a ser mais cara que a PCE, e não é nada envio grátis, isso era se fosse dentro do país de origem (España), o que não é o caso, e não me parece ter qualidade nenhuma.


----------



## fablept (18 Jul 2011 às 18:21)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> De qualquer forma, sim, dinheiro bem empregue é sem dúvida numa Davis. Uma excelente reputação e qualidade, rigor nas medições e durabilidade são os fortes da marca. Vale a pena pagar um pouco mais pela qualidade bastante superior.



Se 3x o preço de uma PCE é "um pouco mais" Isto numa Davis Vantage Vue (350€), ou 5x para uma Davis Vantage Pro.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (18 Jul 2011 às 20:10)

fablept disse:


> Se 3x o preço de uma PCE é "um pouco mais" Isto numa Davis Vantage Vue (350€), ou 5x para uma Davis Vantage Pro.



Uma Davis Vantage Pro2 vale bem os 750 € que normalmente custa com datalogger. Afinal, dura 10x mais do que uma estação normal, tem 10x mais fiabilidade nos dados e resistência física às intempéries, o software é extremamente completo e o datalogger armazena dados suficientes para preencher alguns meses. E não custa 10x mais do que uma estação convencional como PCE ou La Crosse.

Há investimentos bastante rentáveis, a Davis é um deles, pelas muitas razões que defendo num dos tópicos mais conhecidos deste fórum na área da instrumentação.


----------



## fablept (18 Jul 2011 às 22:36)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Uma Davis Vantage Pro2 vale bem os 750 € que normalmente custa com datalogger. Afinal, dura 10x mais do que uma estação normal, tem 10x mais fiabilidade nos dados e resistência física às intempéries, o software é extremamente completo e o datalogger armazena dados suficientes para preencher alguns meses. E não custa 10x mais do que uma estação convencional como PCE ou La Crosse.
> 
> Há investimentos bastante rentáveis, a Davis é um deles, pelas muitas razões que defendo num dos tópicos mais conhecidos deste fórum na área da instrumentação.



Eu não duvido das qualidades e características da Davis (faz parte dos meus planos adquirir uma nos próximos anos), mas considerar outras estações alem da Davis como "lixo" é exagerado e mesmo ofensivo, porque parece que as outras estações não dão uma ideia aproximada das condições. 

Se procuram dados mais próximos do real, se tem boas condições para instalar uma estação e possuem € para adquirir uma Davis, que o façam, mas tem que compreender que nem todas as pessoas tem essas condições..desse modo à mercado para estações meteorológicas para todos os bolsos e para todo o tipo de utilizadores. 

Sobre o software e o DataLogger, com um pouco de trabalho é possivel adicionar a qualquer tipo de estação meteorológica a um software e DataLogger.


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Jul 2011 às 22:45)

fablept disse:


> Se procuram dados mais próximos do real, se tem boas condições para instalar uma estação e possuem € para adquirir uma Davis, que o façam, mas tem que compreender que nem todas as pessoas tem essas condições..desse modo à mercado para estações meteorológicas para todos os bolsos e para todo o tipo de utilizadores.



Se não for isso que se procura na meteorologia quando se tem uma estação então o que será. Do aspecto da temperatura, medi-la é algo complexo, quando se compra uma estação "low cost" ou que não inclua um bom rs, é complicado obter temperaturas fiáveis sem modificar a forma como o sensor está protegido. Na Davis tal não acontece, o rs já suficientemente bom, tal como todo o restante equipamento.

Não entendo porque raio se fabricam estações que enganam as pessoas. Um dos motivos pelos quais o Weather Wunderground está cheio de estações ineficientes e com dados totalmente aldrabados é pelo facto de as pessoas não só terem a preocupação de modificar a própria protecção do sensor (isto quando ela existe), como muitas vezes de fazer a sua própria protecção que muitas vezes não trás. As marcas apenas vendem o termómetro pro exterior não tendo uma protecção eficiente é uma autentica aldrabice, porque mesmo com o sensor há sombra não se irá ter temperaturas fiáveis. A juntar a isto tudo, há ainda, as instalações deficientes e locais muitas vezes inapropriados.


----------



## filipe cunha (18 Jul 2011 às 23:11)

Boas
Como as coisas estão a "descambar" e o resultado já é conhecido
Este tópico http://www.meteopt.com/forum/instru...avaliacao-da-rede-de-pws-s-nacional-5852.html era bem mais interessante, embora com resultado tambem já conhecido


----------



## Snifa (18 Jul 2011 às 23:20)

As melhores estações meteo amadoras na minha opinião são as Davis e as Ultimeter.Tenho a ultimeter 2100 que comprei há cerca de 3 anos...ainda uso os sensores da antiga ultimeter 2000 que comprei há uns 11 anos , sensores muito resistentes, precisos e fiáveis e sem quaisquer falhas..o processador da ultimeter 2100 actualiza os dados do vento duas vezes por segundo e com isto garante que não se percam rajadas rápidas... os restante dados são actualizados ao segundo... uma estação ultimeter 2100 completa fica por uns 625 euros actualmente, estação + anemómetero pro ( com grandes conchas e sensibilidade a baixas velocidades ) pluviómetro + sensor temperatura humidade exterior em radiations shield próprio, se comprarem o acessório Weather Picture ( que também tenho e comprei há 11 anos )totalmente configurável , que recebe/actualiza os dados que quisermos, ao segundo, através da porta de série da estação base, o preço sobe para uns 1025 euros: 







A estação tem vários serial mode outputs, software  simples mas funcional, pode-se comprar o weather buffer para armazenar dados ( com o pc desligado) e posteriormente descarregar no PC...  tenho uma excelente experiência com a marca Ultimeter ,recomendo esta estação, o unico incoveniente( para alguns ) é ter cabos e não haver versão wireless como na Davis...a Davis também tem um mostrador melhor e maior, com mais funções visíveis ao mesmo tempo...resumindo , Davis e Ultimeter são excelentes investimentos.. e sim concordo , mais vale dispender um pouco mais de dinheiro  e comprar bom material do que andar a investir em várias estações mais fracas...a longo prazo acaba por ficar mais caro....


----------



## Daniel Vilão (19 Jul 2011 às 13:55)

fablept disse:


> Eu não duvido das qualidades e características da Davis (faz parte dos meus planos adquirir uma nos próximos anos), mas considerar outras estações alem da Davis como "lixo" é exagerado e mesmo ofensivo, porque parece que as outras estações não dão uma ideia aproximada das condições. Sobre o software e o DataLogger, com um pouco de trabalho é possivel adicionar a qualquer tipo de estação meteorológica a um software e DataLogger.



Nunca foi da minha parte que se considerou nenhuma estação como lixo.

---

A Davis tem uma patente única a nível de porta de entrada e, para além disso, não há nenhum tipo de software que aproveite tão bem os dados que recolhe como o próprio Weatherlink. O próprio datalogger tem uma patente única, não há nenhum outro tipo de acessório que não seja original e que funcione para o efeito.


----------



## actioman (19 Jul 2011 às 21:38)

Mário Barros disse:


> *Isso pra mim é lixo*, daqui a 2 anos vais ter que comprar outra estação ou ainda menos. Já pra não falar do rs deficiente que contem logo terás que fazer ajustes por assim as temperaturas não são de certeza fiáveis.





fablept disse:


> Eu não duvido das qualidades e características da Davis (faz parte dos meus planos adquirir uma nos próximos anos), mas considerar outras estações alem da Davis como "lixo" é exagerado e mesmo ofensivo, porque parece que as outras estações não dão uma ideia aproximada das condições.
> 
> Se procuram dados mais próximos do real, se tem boas condições para instalar uma estação e possuem € para adquirir uma Davis, que o façam, mas tem que compreender que nem todas as pessoas tem essas condições..desse modo à mercado para estações meteorológicas para todos os bolsos e para todo o tipo de utilizadores.
> 
> Sobre o software e o DataLogger, com um pouco de trabalho é possivel adicionar a qualquer tipo de estação meteorológica a um software e DataLogger.



Não querendo dar demasiada importância ao muito infeliz comentário do colega Mário Barros, mas também não podendo ficar impassível perante uma afirmação tão degradante para nós possuidores de estações desta gama (sim eu também tenho uma offset e vou fazer brevemente um upgrade para a versão destas EM com módulo solar), só quero aqui defender que estas estações não são lixo algum! Se assim fosse como se explicaria a sua tão grande proliferação a nível mundial? E não será apenas e só pelo seu baixo preço certamente. Com um RS comprado à parte ou um caseiro esta estação dá cartas e é bem válida.
Possivelmente aparece um numero considerável de unidades com deficiências nos seus sensores (por isso a compra em lojas que nos ofereçam a garantia da assistência e substituição, é importante) e são EM que necessitam de uma vigilância mais "apertada" do que uma Davis, mas ainda assim e se soubermos fazer uma boa instalação, são sem dúvida uma opção muito válida para quem não tiver/quiser gastar de 700 a 1500 Euros numa Davis.

Agora a parte mais sensível da "coisa". É certo que a maioria de nós tem um enorme gosto pela meteorologia e esse é o nosso denominador comum. Mas ainda assim é bom não esquecer que aqui há pessoas das mais variadas origens sociais e como tal há que o respeitar. Uns têm muito poder de compra, outros assim-assim e certamente outros tantos vivem com um orçamento mais apertado. Ora comentários que nos fazem sentir a alguns de nós menos válidos e por isso inferiores aos outros, apenas porque temos uma EM Low-Cost, é que temos de erradicar desta casa. Aqui não, por favor! Porque isso sim são comentários cisco (permitam-me esta palavra mais "cara", pois a outra é mais degradante apesar de ter o mesmo significado...).
A quem hoje tem o "rei na barriga", que nunca se esqueça do grande valor que é a humildade, mais que não seja porque o amanhã pode trazer grandes reveses à nossa situação pessoal e financeira...

Se puderem comprem boas estações, a Davis é certamente a mais conhecida. Mas se não puderem consultem o fórum, perguntem, pesquisem e certamente encontrarão alguém que vos ajudará a escolher a que melhor se adeqúe ao vosso orçamento. E aqui todas são válidas, desde que sejam minimamente certeiras nas variáveis que registem. Desde a mais simples que nem ligação ao PC têm (eu tenho a conhecida torre do LIDL e é muito boa, tem um barómetro que é um espectáculo, por exemplo) até às semi-profissionais como as já referida.
Todos nós procuramos registar com rigor as diversas variáveis da nossa zona, mas não convém esquecer o cariz amador no qual estamos inseridos. Porque se querem rigor a sério, procurem Vaisala ou equivalentes, terão é de abrir os cordões à bolsa €€€€€€... 

Abraço à comunidade, seja qual for a estação meteorológica que tenha, sem descriminação alguma!


----------



## filipe cunha (19 Jul 2011 às 21:46)

actioman disse:


> Não querendo dar demasiada importância ao muito infeliz comentário do colega Mário Barros, mas também não podendo ficar impassível perante uma afirmação tão degradante para nós possuidores de estações desta gama (sim eu também tenho uma offset e vou fazer brevemente um upgrade para a versão destas EM com módulo solar), só quero aqui defender que estas estações não são lixo algum! Se assim fosse como se explicaria a sua tão grande proliferação a nível mundial? E não será apenas e só pelo seu baixo preço certamente. Com um RS comprado à parte ou um caseiro esta estação dá cartas e é bem válida.
> Possivelmente aparece um numero considerável de unidades com deficiências nos seus sensores (por isso a compra em lojas que nos ofereçam a garantia da assistência e substituição, é importante) e são EM que necessitam de uma vigilância mais "apertada" do que uma Davis, mas ainda assim e se soubermos fazer uma boa instalação, são sem dúvida uma opção muito válida para quem não tiver/quiser gastar de 700 a 1500 Euros numa Davis.
> 
> Agora a parte mais sensível da "coisa". É certo que a maioria de nós tem um enorme gosto pela meteorologia e esse é o nosso denominador comum. Mas ainda assim é bom não esquecer que aqui há pessoas das mais variadas origens sociais e como tal há que o respeitar. Uns têm muito poder de compra, outros assim-assim e certamente outros tantos vivem com um orçamento mais apertado. Ora comentários que nos fazem sentir a alguns de nós menos válidos e por isso inferiores aos outros, apenas porque temos uma EM Low-Cost, é que temos de erradicar desta casa. Aqui não, por favor! Porque isso sim são comentários cisco (permitam-me esta palavra mais "cara", pois a outra é mais degradante apesar de ter o mesmo significado...).
> ...



Foi do mais lindo que li até hoje


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Jul 2011 às 22:41)

actioman disse:


> Não querendo dar demasiada importância ao muito infeliz comentário do colega Mário Barros, mas também não podendo ficar impassível perante uma afirmação tão degradante para nós possuidores de estações desta gama (sim eu também tenho uma offset e vou fazer brevemente um upgrade para a versão destas EM com módulo solar), só quero aqui defender que estas estações não são lixo algum! Se assim fosse como se explicaria a sua tão grande proliferação a nível mundial? E não será apenas e só pelo seu baixo preço certamente. Com um RS comprado à parte ou um caseiro esta estação dá cartas e é bem válida.
> Possivelmente aparece um numero considerável de unidades com deficiências nos seus sensores (por isso a compra em lojas que nos ofereçam a garantia da assistência e substituição, é importante) e são EM que necessitam de uma vigilância mais "apertada" do que uma Davis, mas ainda assim e se soubermos fazer uma boa instalação, são sem dúvida uma opção muito válida para quem não tiver/quiser gastar de 700 a 1500 Euros numa Davis.
> 
> Agora a parte mais sensível da "coisa". É certo que a maioria de nós tem um enorme gosto pela meteorologia e esse é o nosso denominador comum. Mas ainda assim é bom não esquecer que aqui há pessoas das mais variadas origens sociais e como tal há que o respeitar. Uns têm muito poder de compra, outros assim-assim e certamente outros tantos vivem com um orçamento mais apertado. Ora comentários que nos fazem sentir a alguns de nós menos válidos e por isso inferiores aos outros, apenas porque temos uma EM Low-Cost, é que temos de erradicar desta casa. Aqui não, por favor! Porque isso sim são comentários cisco (permitam-me esta palavra mais "cara", pois a outra é mais degradante apesar de ter o mesmo significado...).
> ...



Concordo em pleno obviamente. Quando disse que era lixo, era só num sentido de longo prazo. Isto quem tem Davis fica neste estado, todas as outras estações são muito inferiores. Eu próprio já passei por 3 estações a Oregon WMR968, La Crosse WS-9119 e por fim a Davis que é a actual, eu próprio ainda uso a La Crosse, não possui RS é apenas um termómetro, mas é só pra comparação e locais pra onde vou pra não andar carregado com material em deslocações pequenas, caso contrário levo o RS e com o termómetro da oregon wmr968 e o tripé da Davis. Logo, eu também tenho lixo e uso lixo se for preciso, mas é preciso ter em conta as limitações do material e as _manhas_ do mesmo. Quando é pra ser fiabilidade 99,9% é a Davis não conheço mais nenhuma, mas há mais material (o dito lixo) com valor pro desenrasque ou primeiros passos.


----------



## algarvio1980 (19 Jul 2011 às 22:49)

Sem dúvida, o que o Actionman escreveu merece aplausos. 

Numa altura destas, só mesmo quem tem posses é que vai aventurar-se a dar 750 euros a 1500 euros por uma Estação meteorológica, onde pode comprar uma estação mais simples e ter informação credível, o momento não é de aventuras. 

Falo, por mim, tenho uma estação meteorológica nem marca tem, custou-me uns 50 euros e funciona que é uma maravilha e já tenho há uns 10 anos ainda é de sensor com fio, e mede a temperatura que é um regalo.


----------



## actioman (20 Jul 2011 às 10:24)

Ok então Mário. Só podia ser uma má interpretação que eu fiz do teu post, até porque és um dos membros pelo qual nutro uma admiração e respeito há muito tempo e não tenho ideia de seres uma pessoa que avalia os outros por aquilo que eles têm.

Um abaço!


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Jul 2011 às 12:09)

actioman disse:


> Ok então Mário. Só podia ser uma má interpretação que eu fiz do teu post, até porque és um dos membros pelo qual nutro uma admiração e respeito há muito tempo e não tenho ideia de seres uma pessoa que avalia os outros por aquilo que eles têm.
> 
> Um abaço!



Obrigado e é isso mesmo


----------



## AndréFrade (20 Jul 2011 às 15:25)

Obrigado a todos, estou virado para uma PCE,  com especial ajuda do ISalvador tenho ficado mais informado sobre esta estação.

Mas ainda vou pensar


----------



## filipe cunha (20 Jul 2011 às 17:16)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Sem dúvida, o que o Actionman escreveu merece aplausos.
> 
> Numa altura destas, só mesmo quem tem posses é que vai aventurar-se a dar 750 euros a 1500 euros por uma Estação meteorológica, onde pode comprar uma estação mais simples e ter informação credível, o momento não é de aventuras.
> 
> Falo, por mim, tenho uma estação meteorológica nem marca tem, custou-me uns 50 euros e funciona que é uma maravilha e já tenho há uns 10 anos ainda é de sensor com fio, e mede a temperatura que é um regalo.



Sim, nos tempos que correm investir esse dinheiro numa EM é muito €...felizmente tambem há quem tenha "posses" para uma duzia delas e prefere ter uma PCE ou afins ( low cost), talvez porque pense que ter uma boa EM não seja tudo, ou se sinta realizado na vida, é a minha opinião


----------



## AndréFrade (1 Ago 2011 às 15:16)

Estou mesmo decidido a comprar uma estação o mais rápido possivel.

Mas pretendo com:


Pagamento no acto da entrega


----------

